# Doc's Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter



## Doc (18/10/04)

1st in the Specialty and Fruit beers category in the NSW State Champs Oct 2004.
Recipe is based on Denny Conn's Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter.
I will be brewing this again in the future but will probably cut back a little on the bourbon next time. 
Without the bourbon and the vanilla this is still a very nice smoooth Imperial Porter.

Beers,
Doc

*Doc's Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

15-A Porter, Robust Porter

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.065
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 59 Max Clr: 177 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.60 Wort Size (L): 23.60
Total Grain (kg): 8.85
Anticipated OG: 1.087 Plato: 20.97
Anticipated EBC: 60.3
Anticipated IBU: 40.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.76 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.074 SG 18.02 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.9 5.75 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
9.1 0.80 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 200
14.1 1.25 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20
9.1 0.80 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
2.8 0.25 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
27.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.20 38.7 60 min.
18.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.00 1.7 10 min.

Extras
Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.15 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 

Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP002 English Ale

Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 8.85
Water Qts: 24.50 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 23.18 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.62 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 29.10 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Notes
-----

After primary, slit open 2 vanilla beans. Scrape the insides, add to secondary fermenter, rack beer onto vanilla. 

I left the beer in secondary for 21 days. Kegged from secondary with 10 ml. per pint of Wild Turkey. 

Awards
------

1st Specialty & Fruit Beers category. NSW State Championships Oct. 2004


----------



## Jovial_Monk (18/10/04)

Hmmmmm Imperial Porters were called Stout Porters not that long ago. . .


JM


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (6/2/05)

My intention was to clone this beer which I tasted and considered extremely good :chug: 

I brewed it with Crispy on 29th of December and on consensus we decided to leave out the Vanilla or Bourbon. There is enough happening with all that malt.

I bottled the Imperial Big Arse Porter tonight and it has gone from 1080 to 1013 so by BeerSmith calcs that makes it 8.8%. :lol: 

During bottling I had a few samples and cripes it is tasting really good IMHO  

Anyway thanks Doc for the inspiration even though I didn't quite follow your original recipe  

Here is our recipe for the IBAP!!

Type: All Grain
Date: 29/12/2004 
Batch Size: 25.70 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 34.00 L Asst Brewer: Chris 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.16 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 65.0 % 
1.34 kg JWM Light Munich (19.7 EBC) Grain 14.1 % 
0.86 kg JWM Caramalt (55.2 EBC) Grain 9.0 % 
0.86 kg TF Amber Malt (100.5 EBC) Grain 9.0 % 
0.27 kg JWM Chocolate Malt (750.6 EBC) Grain 2.8 % 
32.00 gm Target [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 35.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.60%] (15 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs British Cask Ale (Wyeast Labs #1026) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.080 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.080 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 8.8 % 
Bitterness: 39.3 IBU Calories: 768 cal/l 
Est Color: 51.8 EBC Color: Color 


C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (7/2/05)

I'm sure it will be a great beer TDA.
I tasted mine before I added the vanilla when racking and it was awesome.
I just had to add the bourbon to mine. I'd talked it up so had to go through with it. I wasn't dissappointed  
Look sampling your derivative.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (7/2/05)

I tried something along those lines one day with a Stout Fresh Wort kit. Added 5L of water, and steeped 250gms of chocolate malt into it. Added vanilla when racking then split 6 bottles with Wild Turkey, 6 with Jack Daniels, 6 with Jim Beam Bonded, and 6 with Bundaberg Black Rum.

Outcome was a great drop. The bourbon types were great, and I'm sure all the rum drinkers out there know that rum and chocolate milk go very well together  Will definately do an AG version soon, tried a bottle of my first AG porter over the weekend and was quite happy with the result, just a bit too much roast barley. Will compensate next batch.

Cheers


----------



## Doc (22/9/05)

Doc said:


> 1st in the Specialty and Fruit beers category in the NSW State Champs Oct 2004.
> Recipe is based on Denny Conn's Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter.
> I will be brewing this again in the future but will probably cut back a little on the bourbon next time.
> Without the bourbon and the vanilla this is still a very nice smoooth Imperial Porter.
> ...




I found a bottle of this in my shed last night that I put in the fridge. The bottle was minus the bourbon, as the bourbon got added when I kegged it.
Obviously the beer is getting old, but my it was smooth and a very nice Porter. Very very drinkable.
So if you are looking for a very good strong Porter, this one will do it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/9/05)

I still have 3 big bottles left of the one we brewed last year and it absolutely hums!!! :beerbang: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## sluggerdog (11/11/05)

I'm looking at having a crack at copy of this with a few modifications, being my first dark beer it should be interesting... hows it looking below?


ALSO I was planning on mashing all the grains together but I was told that maybe I should only mash the base malt and then wack the coloured grains in for the last 10-20 mins? What's the proceedure with porters/stouts and the coloured dark grains?

Cheers :beer: 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Vanilla Xmas Porter
Brewer: sluggerdog
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) After primary, slit open 2 vanilla beans. Scrape the insides, add to secondary fermenter, rack beer onto vanilla.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.89 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 61.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.0 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9Grain 46.2 % 
3.00 kg Pilsner (Powells) (3.0 EBC) Grain 46.2 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (800.0 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (230.0 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
0.10 kg Black (Patent) Malt (1400.0 EBC) Grain 1.5 % 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 25.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.60%] (10 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
2.00 items Vanilla (Secondary 5.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) [Starter 12Yeast-Ale


----------



## berapnopod (11/11/05)

Doc and TDA,
I am curious to know what ferment temps you used.

Also, the anticipated colour was 50-60EBC. How did it look to you? I'm guessing more of a dark brown than black?

Berp.


----------



## Scotty (11/11/05)

I did a partial version of Doc's Porter, it actually turned out to be an old ale, it was,

Rapid Creek Old Ale
500g Vienna Grain
150g Black grain
Vanilla Essance
Top Shelf Kentucky Bourbon Essence
1kg dextrose

Turned out great and if your not up to all grain yet it is a good option.

Scotty


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/11/05)

berapnopod said:


> Doc and TDA,
> I am curious to know what ferment temps you used.
> 
> Also, the anticipated colour was 50-60EBC. How did it look to you? I'm guessing more of a dark brown than black?
> ...



berapnopod, it was fermented at 22C which is the recommended upper limit for the Wyeast 1026. Colour was 52 EBC and it is closer to black than dark brown.

Hope that is some help.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (11/11/05)

Mine would have been fermented at around 18-20 degC.
The colour was quite dark but still opaque.

Beers
Doc


----------



## Trent (13/11/05)

Sluggerdog
Ya could proibably leave the dark grains out till the last 10 or 20 mins if ya really wanted to, but I make a porter as my house brew, and I always add all the grains for the full mash. I think you dont have too much dark grains in there, so I would put em in for the whole mash, get a little more of the choc/coffee flavours going, but thats just my opinion. I dont use black patent in mine, but always use 600g dark chocolate, and I have never found it to be astringent or anything, if that is what you were worried about. Recipe looks good to me, but, should be a nice beer.
Maybe if you have really low water pH that is why you were told to leave the grains till late? From memory, dark grains can lower the pH of the mash.
All the best
Trent


----------



## sluggerdog (1/12/05)

sluggerdog said:


> I'm looking at having a crack at copy of this with a few modifications, being my first dark beer it should be interesting... hows it looking below?
> 
> 
> ALSO I was planning on mashing all the grains together but I was told that maybe I should only mash the base malt and then wack the coloured grains in for the last 10-20 mins? What's the proceedure with porters/stouts and the coloured dark grains?
> ...




Kegged this today so I thought it's time for taste. Came out a cracker, very light on the coloured grains (taste wise) but just what I was wanting... cheers for the help.


----------



## Doc (2/12/05)

Excellent Slugger.
However your recipe seems to be missing some Bourbon :lol:

Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/12/05)

That looks yummy Slugger, did you dd the Bourbon????

Andrew


----------



## sluggerdog (3/12/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> That looks yummy Slugger, did you dd the Bourbon????
> 
> Andrew
> [post="95182"][/post]​




Nope, no added borbon. I will bring a bottle tomorrow for you to try.

cheers


----------



## Snow (6/12/05)

Well I tried Slugger's porter at Ross's brew day and I gotta say it is a superb beer. The blend of roasty-chocolate malts, with the crystal sweetness and the vanilla flavour worked perfectly. This is one nice beer. The only improvement I could suggest is to up the roast malt a tad, and mash about a degree or 2 higher to improve the body. I reckon Doc's imperial version would be a cracker. I'd be keen to try the bnourbon version too!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Ross (21/2/06)

Doc,

Just put a vanilla mocha porter (alc 8.2%) into secondary - haven't got any bourbon, but was toying wwith adding some vsop brandy in similar quantity's. How does anyone reckon this would go? Otherwise I've got some Jack Daniels I could add...

cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/2/06)

Ross said:


> Doc,
> 
> Just put a vanilla mocha porter (alc 8.2%) into secondary - haven't got any bourbon, but was toying wwith adding some vsop brandy in similar quantity's. How does anyone reckon this would go? Otherwise I've got some Jack Daniels I could add...
> 
> ...



I think the Brandy would be very nice Ross, JD might be a bit much with its sour mash flavour.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Doc (21/2/06)

I'd go with the Jack Daniels. 
Wild Turkey was fantastic, and I'd imaging JD to be not far behind.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/2/06)

Ross said:


> Doc,
> 
> Just put a vanilla mocha porter (alc 8.2%) into secondary - haven't got any bourbon, but was toying wwith adding some vsop brandy in similar quantity's. How does anyone reckon this would go? Otherwise I've got some Jack Daniels I could add...
> 
> ...



I think the Brandy would be very nice Ross, JD might be a bit much with its sour mash flavour. Try some in a couple of pints before you do the keg, should give you an idea.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (21/2/06)

I was leaning towards the brandy also Andrew, but Doc has done the taste test - So guess, as you suggest, I'll keg it & have fun trying different additions to the glass before commiting... :chug: 

Edit: Recipe here for anyone interested

Vanilla Mocha VSOP Porter

Type: All Grain
Date: 8/02/2006 
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Time: 90 min 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 63.6 % 
0.84 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (29.6 EBC) Grain 10.7 % 
0.70 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 8.9 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 6.4 % 
0.40 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.21 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
0.21 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (800.0 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
25.00 gm Warrior [14.80%] (80 min) Hops 38.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Williamette [4.30%] (80 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
28.00 gm EKG [5.00%] (10 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.30%] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
28.00 gm Fuggles [5.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.50 items Vanilla (Extract keg addition) Misc 
3.00 tbsp Coffee (Ground beans) (Secondary 7.0 days) Misc 
300ml VSOP Brandy (keg addition)
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) [Starter 125 ml] Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Measured Original Gravity: 1.084 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.021 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 8.2 % - before spirit additions
Bitterness: 57.5 IBU Calories: 822 cal/l 
Est Color: 70.0 EBC Color: Color 



cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (21/2/06)

Ross,

I've done a batch once and filled 6 bottles with Wild Turkey, 6 with Jack Daniels, 6 with Jim Beam Bonded, and 6 with Bundaberg Black Rum. The rum was awesome, and for my taste a little ahead of the JD and Wild Turkey. Rum and chocolate milk go very well together, hence the try out. If not go the JD.

Cheers.


----------



## bindi (21/2/06)

Duff said:


> Ross,
> 
> I've done a batch once and filled 6 bottles with Wild Turkey, 6 with Jack Daniels, 6 with Jim Beam Bonded, and 6 with Bundaberg Black Rum. The rum was awesome, and for my taste a little ahead of the JD and Wild Turkey. Rum and chocolate milk go very well together, hence the try out. If not go the JD.
> 
> ...



Rum  I would have gone the JD, must try that, thanks Duff


----------



## Ross (21/2/06)

Duff said:


> Ross,
> 
> I've done a batch once and filled 6 bottles with Wild Turkey, 6 with Jack Daniels, 6 with Jim Beam Bonded, and 6 with Bundaberg Black Rum. The rum was awesome, and for my taste a little ahead of the JD and Wild Turkey. Rum and chocolate milk go very well together, hence the try out. If not go the JD.
> 
> ...



Mmmm - another one to try - got a bottle of Bundy as well - Might have to get a few "guinea pigs" over, to help me pick the best combo...  

Edit: I can see this ending up as 2 x 12L kegs with a different blend in each :chug: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Snow (17/12/08)

Well, I finally got around to brewing this last month and have started drinking the keg this week. OMFG this is an awesome beer! I copied Doc's recipe word for word and I am blown away. Big rich and flavourful. Hints of roasty mocha and vanilla with a touch of oak make this a perfect dessert beer.

I do have a question, though. I added about 250ml of wild turkey (43.4% alc) to a full 23L of the porter which was already at 8% alcohol. Anyone out there willing to hazard a guess as to the final alcohol level I've ended up with? It certainly felt like more than 8% :huh: 

Thanks for the great recipe, Doc!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Jye (17/12/08)

You have added an extra 0.47%.

Ive brewed DC's original version (well as close as you can get with local ingredients) and it was fantastic. Ive got and imperial porter (1.100) lined up and Im using DC's base porter recipe just scaled up :icon_drool2:


----------



## Barramundi (17/12/08)

reading this gives me an idea of what to do with a stout im not completely happy with turned out a bit too hoppy and a touch dry at the finsh ,, into the keg with a bottle of beam it shall be ...


----------



## Doc (17/12/08)

Hey Snow,

Glad you like it. Mine was an adaption from Denny's recipe.
I finished a keg of it recently too. An awesome beer. Will be doing it again this coming winter.

Doc


----------



## Snow (17/12/08)

Jye said:


> You have added an extra 0.47%.
> 
> Ive brewed DC's original version (well as close as you can get with local ingredients) and it was fantastic. Ive got and imperial porter (1.100) lined up and Im using DC's base porter recipe just scaled up :icon_drool2:


Thanks Jye - I knew there was someone out there better at maths than me  

Doc, you've got the right idea - this would be a great winter warmer. I actually did mine now so I can age it through the year for comps later on.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## jayse (11/8/10)

Excuse me, pulling up a six year old thread here.

Have not brewed for sometime, could pull out some excuses such as we really are spoilt for choice for really great beer nowadays but really its more I have been way too slack.

Anyway inspired by what I would call one of the countrys finest beers Steam Exchange truffles I am gunna put this one down.
I came across one thread on the northern brewer forum which denny is involved in which goes for 74 pages, only half way through the thread and found some tid bits.

Firstly the recipe which was first posted all over the net is wrong, this recipe in which doc and TDA used here was intially posted as using .5lbs of choc, now many people have brewed it this way and many have said it was the best beer they have brewed but denny came out sometime ago and said sorry that should read 1.25lbs. Another mix up on his part seems to be he mentions the brown malt is a must in this beer but later in the thread states he can't be sure which malt he actualy used wether it was an american brown malt or the bairds, he also states that it may have in fact been bairds amber :unsure: 
Bairds have both amber and brown but in the same thread it is mentioned by some that sometimes bairds is sold over there as bairds brown malt with amber in brackets, getting confused yet?



> by Denny Fri Sep 30, 2005 10:33 am
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may end up half and half brown and amber, we will see. There is proberly more info to come on that matter in the 74 pages of posts on northern brewer.

Anyway that part is no drama, what is of concern is the crystal malt. Most very light -light crystal malt here is quite a different beast to that used in these big american microbrewed beers and I am left thinking I don't really care much for the JWM caramalt being I have found it overly cloying even used at only half as much as this recipe calls for, I disliked that malt so much I actually threw out what I had left after I brewed a beer with it so I am not to sure about giving it another chance. But being doc and TDA used it and were more then happy with the beer I may be talked into it.

Anyway being someone who does not brew with this much crystal malt at all ussually I thought I'd ask the question here, what light crystal malts for a imperial porter you think?
My intial thoughts are use a medium at a lesser amount but thought I might aswell come here and chat about it.
Carared maybe an option but has anyone used it up around 10% in such a big beer? 

Secondly anyone brewed this beer lately or at all?

thirdly I have gained some ideas about how gareth does it at steam exchange but he has been a little protective of his recipe which is fair enough, I have a feeling he uses oak aswell but ussually I end up too pissed to remember anything everytime I have spoken to gareth about his recipes.

The bourbon in his is well balanced and you could be forgiven for not picking it but I will say the vanilla flavour is the best vanilla flavour I have found in anything ever and is fairly pronounced, more so then I expect the intended slight vanilla oak barrel style subtleness that maybe was originally intended by denny but I find it an obsolutely fantastic beer, its not just a beer its a experience that stays with you for days/weeks after drinking it.

So yeah umm!

Cheers
Jayse


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/8/10)

I'm with you on the caramalt Jayse, how about Thomas Fawcett Crystal malt 60l it doesn't have that buttery flavour/aroma that the caramalt seems to have.
Sadly I haven't tried this beer but it sounds like a great drop and is one I have always thought about brewing.
French Oak chips are really nice and have a smooth oakiness that isn't harsh.
When you finalise your recipe could you post it up? I'd be keen to have a crack at this too.

Andrew


----------



## jayse (11/8/10)

I just realised I had a complete brain fade last night and this morning getting my lovibond to ebc conversion arse about, halfing instead of doubling. _Thats what happens when you smoke to much drugs_. So its actually 3% MEDIUM and 6% DARK crystal no light crystal.

Thats makes the question similar to the shakespeare stout in which DARK crystal to use or which you can use in large amounts in big beers like this.
Kai mentioned trying the simspons dark crystal, you could possibly gather from that there might be some in the rabbit and they are happy with it. Also mentioned good attenuation, but I am not sure if I can get that malt, can't find it listed. Might have to be bairds simply because thats what I can get.

Do vanilla beans cost much? don't imagine half a bottle of beam is cheap either.


heres the actuall recipe 

Recipe : Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter 

Recipe Specifics 
---------------- 

Batch Size (GAL): 5.50 Wort Size (GAL): 5.50 
Total Grain (LBS): 17.00 
Anticipated OG: 1.087 Plato: 20.9 
Anticipated SRM: 33.4 
Anticipated IBU: 34.4 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73 % 
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes 


Grain/Extract/Sugar 

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
64.7 11.00 lbs. Pale Malt(2-row) America 1.036 2 
8.8 1.50 lbs. Brown Malt Great Britain 1.032 70 
14.7 2.50 lbs. Munich Malt(2-row) America 1.035 10 
5.9 1.00 lbs. Crystal 120L America 1.034 120 
2.9 0.50 lbs. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40 
2.9 1.25 lbs. Chocolate Malt America 1.029 350 

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon. 


Hops 

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
0.80 oz. Magnum Whole 14.60 32.0 60 min. 
0.50 oz. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 2.4 10 min. 


Extras 

Amount Name Type Time 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
1.00 Tsp Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast 
----- 

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico 

Mash Schedule 
------------- 

Mash Name : 
WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico 

Total Grain LBS : 17.00 
Grain Temp : 63.00 F 
Total Water QTS : 23.00 - Before Additional Infusions 
Total Water GAL : 5.75 
Tun Thermal Mass : 0.00 


Step Rest Start Stop Direct/ Infuse Infuse Infuse 
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Infuse Temp Amount Ratio 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
sacc 0 60 154 154 Infuse 167 23.00 1.35 


Total Water QTS : 23.00 - After Additional Infusions 
Total Water GAL : 5.75 - After Additional Infusions 


All temperature measurements are degrees Fahrenheit. 
All infusion amounts are in quarts. 


Notes 
----- 

After primary, slit open 2 vanilla beans. Scrape the insides, chop the pods into quarters, add to secondary fermenter, rack beer onto vanilla. Taste periodically for the correct balance. I left the beer in secondary for 11 days. Rack to bottling bucket and add 10 ml. per pint of Jim Beam Black Bourbon (or to your taste). Bottle, enjoy!


----------



## dicko (11/8/10)

Hi Jayse,

My missus just bought two vanilla beans in a pack at Woolworths for $7.99.

As usuall the packaging would cost as much as the product as they come in a heavy plastic vial
similar to a White Labs Yeast container.

My beans are going into a dry stout that I have made and I am going to add some Wild Turkey to give it a kick.

Cheers


----------



## jayse (11/8/10)

I spot another mistake in the recipe, this can't be, they can't both be 2.9%

2.9 0.50 lbs. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40 
2.9 1.25 lbs. Chocolate Malt America 1.029 350


----------



## jayse (11/8/10)

dicko said:


> Hi Jayse,
> 
> My missus just bought two vanilla beans in a pack at Woolworths for $7.99.
> 
> ...




Wicked
I should beable to find them cheaper then that here then I guess, its a expensive excerise when you start adding bourbon and vanilla. But saying that as Tayla says I am a cheap scate but then have no problems spending that much on a couple of pints of beer.


----------



## raven19 (11/8/10)

dicko said:


> My missus just bought two vanilla beans in a pack at Woolworths for $7.99.



I bought some vanilla beans from Woolies last weekend Jayse.

3 Pods for $10.

Or singularly they were around $5 each. Both located in the spice section.

I thought it was a massive rip off personally. But then again we are all tight ass brewers.

I did a small batch on the RIMS on sunday (10L ish), and added 1 vanilla bean plus the inners scraped out into the end of the boil.

Planning on racking onto another bean inner's in secondary similar to the original recipe in this thread.

I am looking forward to drinking this one when ready.


----------



## raven19 (11/8/10)

jayse said:


> ...but ussually I end up too pissed to remember anything everytime I have spoken to gareth about his recipes.





jayse said:


> _Thats what happens when you smoke to much drugs_.



Is it just me or am a seeing a theme emerge here... :lol:


----------



## bum (11/8/10)

SWMBO recently bought some vanilla pods from an international seller on eBay. Cheap, good quality and no issues with customs. Worth considering if you want more than a couple.


----------



## Duff (11/8/10)

Vanilla extract, not essence, is the go. Add as little or as much as you want in the keg with the bourbon. Every time I have brewed with vanilla beans I just can't get the taste out of them. Cheaper too.

Cheers.


----------



## dicko (11/8/10)

Duff said:


> Vanilla extract, not essence, is the go. Add as little or as much as you want in the keg with the bourbon. Every time I have brewed with vanilla beans I just can't get the taste out of them. Cheaper too.
> 
> Cheers.



Hi Duff,

How much extract do you tend to use per 19/L keg ?
I have tried adding it to a glass of Porter/stout in the past but find that I would need a few bottles to equal the flavour that I was getting in the glass.
And you are right essence is not good.

Cheers


----------



## Duff (11/8/10)

Hi Dicko,

Not a great deal, only around the 20ml mark.

The vanilla extract comes from up the road from here at Daintree Vanilla

They are now one of the only growers of vanilla beans in Australia and are sold at the local markets in Port Douglas on Sunday. The grower was telling me one day that the CSIRO tested them and his vanilla has around 5 times the concentration of the beans imported which he is very pleased, so a little goes a long way. Let me know if you can't find it down your way.

Cheers.


----------



## dicko (11/8/10)

Duff said:


> Hi Dicko,
> 
> Not a great deal, only around the 20ml mark.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that info Duff,

I have had a quick look on the website but they dont seem to mention bottles of extract being available.
I will have a look around down here to see what I can find.

Cheers


----------



## kirem (11/8/10)

I trialled extract, essence, imitation vanilla and beans for a RIS I did. I liked the beans, but the cost to get the flavour in a 19L keg is prohibitve, so I went for extract.


----------



## dicko (11/8/10)

kirem said:


> I trialled extract, essence, imitation vanilla and beans for a RIS I did. I liked the beans, but the cost to get the flavour in a 19L keg is prohibitve, so I went for extract.



Hi Kirem,

What brand of extract did you use?

I have experimented with "Queen" brand extract and it gave off a real licorice flavour and on the label it says it contains fructose, glucose, extract of vanilla beans, water, and preservative 202.

The Queen brand essence is imitation vanilla and contains a host of undesirables.

Unfortunately according to my wife, the Queen brand is the only type available to me in Port Lincoln, even the two vanilla beans I just bought were Queen brand.

The Daintree Vanilla site looks interesting and their beans are a lot cheaper that buying the ones from Woolworths

Cheers


----------



## kirem (11/8/10)

dicko said:


> What brand of extract did you use?



I'll check out the brand when I get home tonight and get back to you.

I just checked out the queen web site <_< 

http://www.queen.com.au/products/show.php?categoryid=1

vanilla paste seems intersting


----------



## jayse (11/8/10)

I think I will go with the beans for it.

The chocolate malt will have to be JWM I think as that seems to be lighter, with that much of the british choc malts its up at 100ebc
I have JWM choc given as 750ebc which puts the beer in at 85 ebc odd, that seems much more reasonable.

Reading through the thread a little more is another change it should be 1lb medium 1/2lb dark crystal for 5,5gallons, which also seems more reasonable.


----------



## waggastew (11/8/10)

I am just about to bottle a 23L SMOTYish toucan in which I infused some vanilla. I used half a vanilla bean which I chopped up and soaked in about 30mL of vodka for two weeks. I pitched it into the beer at the start of the primary ferment. The beer has a distinct (but not overpowering) vanilla smell and a very faint taste, exactly what I was looking for.

In terms of getting beans, its worth trying a Euro/Italian bulk grocer. For those in Sydney there is one at St Lenoards that sells 10 Tahitian beans for $8 a pack. They are nice and moist, dunno why they are so cheap?


----------



## TidalPete (11/8/10)

dicko said:


> Hi Duff,
> 
> How much extract do you tend to use per 19/L keg ?
> I have tried adding it to a glass of Porter/stout in the past but find that I would need a few bottles to equal the flavour that I was getting in the glass.
> ...



This revival of Doc's old post (Thanks Jayse) comes just in time as I'm about to rack my first Vanilla Mocha Porter to secondary tomorrow & am still having 2 bob each way whether to add my two (Diced) vanilla beans to secondary or to add Queen Vanilla EXTRACT to the keg?
TTBOMK dicing up vanilla beans & then soaking them in vodka for a day or two = vanilla extract & adds much more flavour to the Porter than just tossing in the vanilla beans themselves so adding the extract is the way I'm leaning ATM.

Duff & others,
If you added 20ml of Daintree vanilla extract (Daintree vanilla sounds VERY interesting) how much Queen vanilla extract do you reckon should be added to the keg as a starting point?

TP


----------

